# etek sproket source



## d3moore (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi all, newbie here! I am looking for a good resource to find a sprocket for my etek motor. I have the 7/8 shaft, and I want to run it with a 520 chain. Any suggestions out there. I did a quick search and had trouble finding anything. Even pointing me to the right thread would help. 

Thanks


----------



## electriKAT (Aug 15, 2008)

Buy a couple of sprockets of different size, and some roller chain and a chain tool. Once you figure out your gear ratio, get some O-ring chain.

https://www.surpluscenter.com/powerTrans.asp?UID=2009111011483228&catname=powerTrans


----------



## gte718p (Jul 30, 2009)

Will not find it. I took a #50 socket and ground it down fit a 520 chain. It will make your life a lot easier to move to 530 chain. Then you can use a #50 sprocket without modification.


----------



## gte718p (Jul 30, 2009)

I guess I should add the other option for completeness. You can take a standard splined socket to your favorite machinist. Mine wanted $50 to bore the splines out and broach thee key way. Its a relatively straight forward procedure that take maybe five minutes of cutting. The problem is it take a good 45 minutes to and hour to do the setup on two different machines. 
If your machinist happens to have an EDM machine he can do it in about 3 minutes.


----------



## d3moore (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------

